# Heart troubles...



## epackage (Sep 25, 2012)

I ended up going into congestive heart failure three years ago after a viral infection ended up getting to the left side of my heart, while in the hospital it was determined that the left side was working at 25% it's normally capacity. I spent a week in the hospital and have been on meds ever since without incident. I went for a stress test last week since I started eating right and gave up drinking back in April to see how things are going, and they called today to have me come in and see the heart doc on the 10th. Turns out they want to do a catheterization again so I'm pretty freaked out...

 I was able to walk the treadmill with little to know problem, and they did an echo a few hours afterward. I never have any symptoms like pain, edema or shortness of breath, but I do have high blood pressure and I could stand to lose some weight which was one of the reasons I wanted the stress test. I wanted to make sure it was ok to get to the gym and also go running, I guess that'll have to wait. Sorry, just thought I'd vent a little...


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Sep 25, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that. I hope everything is alright and gets better soon[]


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Sep 25, 2012)

I for one am thankful your ok JIM... Your a great assett to the forum , and enjoy your knowledge and posts.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 25, 2012)

Hey Jim, glad you're still with us.. did you see THIS heart-warming presentation? It was on Yahoo this morning..


----------



## Conch times (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow Mr. Jim, im sorry to hear of your issue buddy. IMO  you should feel free to vent here, I know you have always helped me when I needed you, and sometimes when I didn't [].  I have also seen you help a lot of others on the forum as well. Me and mine will be prayin for you to be here stirring the pot for MANY years to come!


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 25, 2012)

Hang tough Jim...best of luck with it.


----------



## LC (Sep 25, 2012)

Wish you luck with the exercise Jim . I am in atrial fib , and have put on a bunch of weight since I have quit smoking some years back , replaced the smoking with eating . Spent last winter on my back side doing more or less nothing all winter . Couldn't walk fifty feet without being out of breath and experienced quite a bit of pain in my lower back as  well . Went for a check up and the Doc told me if I did not get up and get moving that I might not be around much longer . So back at the end of May , I started to get back to walking which I had done several years before . I have finally managed to get back up to a mile and a half a day . I am embarrassed to say I have lost little to no weight , but my breathing has improved and the pain in my lower back has decreased immensely . Now if I could just quit eating six times through the evening hours ........ Anyway regardless exercise will not be a waste of time for you and you will I am sure feel very much better than you do now . Again good luck with it .


----------



## hunting262 (Sep 25, 2012)

Keep pushing on Jim.                          And hopefully digging in a couple weeks.[]


----------



## epackage (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, I'm hoping since it's something that can wait until the 10th it's no big deal. However, it's the waiting until the 10th that's gonna stress me out, I should have just joined to gym and started running again instead of going to the doctor...lol


----------



## bottlekid76 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hang in there Jim! I hope you get some good news man.

 ~Tim


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 25, 2012)

Quitting drinking  was a good move Jim. May the force be with you.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Sep 25, 2012)

Hi Jim,
 Glad at least it was discovered three years ago and this is more then likely a thorough test to make sure everything is OK.  Good luck and I am sure  you'll receive a clean bill of health. As far as living healthy two years ago I was 6'2 240 now following the diet listed below and 10 to 12 moderate hours of exercise a week, I have stayed at 210 to 215 my High School weight in 1978. 

 Good exercise can be the following,cutting grass with a push mower counts as 1 to two hours depending on the size of your yard. Raking leaves is a good work out. If you have a two story house go up and down the steps slowly 5 times rest for 5 minutes and then repeat,this simple exercise gives you the equivalent of walking for an hour straight.Every day do push ups, start with two on the first day,two on the next day and add one rep every other day,2,2 3,3, 4,4,in two weeks you will be doing 10 with no problem.Sit ups, start with 10 and add 1 every night until you can do 50. Buy a bike find a park and ride the bike for a half hour working up to an hour.

  This one sounds crazy but it has great benefits particularily for your HEART,lay out in the sun everyday even in the winter and try and expose as much of your body to the sun lay on your back for 10 minutes and your stomach for 10 minutes. Just read a news paper this will make the time pass by. The sun has amazing health benefits when done in moderation. No sun screen is necessary for this short duration. Doing this will give you good skin color year round and it will also give you all the vitmain D you need in an entire day. 

 Sunlight is the major source of vitamin D in the body. It's our natural source of the â€œsunshine vitaminâ€ as there is little of it in the normal diet. Vitamin D has long been known to be essential for strong bones and teeth, but recent research shows that it also plays a pivotal role in maintaining a healthy immune system. Every organ and every cell in the human body needs vitamin D to function properly. And just at the time that scientists are beginning to work out how vital adequate levels of vitamin D are to our health, others are starting to recognize just how common vitamin D deficiency really is. According to some estimates, over half the adult population in the USA may have less than optimal amounts of vitamin D in their blood. And low levels of vitamin D are now being linked to some very common and potentially fatal conditions such as heart disease, stroke, depression, obesity, cancer of the breast, colon, prostate and pancreas, multiple sclerosis, diabetes, tuberculosis, hip fractures, and osteoporosis. 

  Walk a quarter mile one day twice a week.The next week add another quarter mile do the following each week until you are walking two miles.do this twice a week. Once you are walking two miles it is time to run. The next week start off walking a half mile,then do a slow jog for a quarter mile,then a quarter mile walk.The next week go back and forth quarter mile walk ,quarter mile run so you have now walked a half mile and jogged a half mile.The next week jog 3 quarters of a mile. The next week run a mile. all the walking and jogging/running exercises should be done just twice a week.


 Monday,push ups,sit ups,run, Tuesday recovery day just push ups and sit ups,Wednesday,push ups,sit ups,bike ride or cut the grass seasonally the grass cutting takes the place of the bike ride,Thursday recovery day just push ups and sit ups,Friday,go for a morning run before work,and do you push ups and sit ups at night before bed. Saturday off completely and Sunday push ups and sit ups and maybe it is time to start working out with light weights on your upper body. 

 Eliminate all sugar based drinks,soda and juices, drink 2 gallons of water a day or ice tea with lemon juice no sugar..No breads no Pasta.No snacks or processed food. Eat for breakfast a protein shake,or a fresh fruit salad or both every day. For lunch or dinner include the following every day, a garden salad, a salad every day whether it is for lunch or dinner will amaze you.Take a multivitamin,1 fish oil tablet at night one in the morning every day. Include Tuna Fish,salmon,baked chicken,and one small potion of steak a week for your lunch and dinner meals. Eat plenty of unsalted nuts, I buy a large bag of trail mix hot and sweet flavored .Saturday is the day you eat what you want to in moderation.Breads,Pizza,pasta,steak,baked potatoes Chinese whatever this is your day just make sure it is in light portions..Same for Sunday. 

 Do this Jim and you will lose 15 percent of your total body weight in just two months and your elevated blood pressure will cure itself,if you are type 2 diabetic it will disappear in time also.The main thing you will notice at first is how much additional energy you have on hand,you will sleep sounder for longer periods of time also. Back pain,joint pain will go away also as your reps increase. Save your Gym membership money and buy a bottle or two doing this routine will give you all the results you are looking to achieve. 

 Good luck again Jim keep us posted.


----------



## epackage (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks Steve, I'm gonna save this...[]

 I also gave up all sugary drinks and started eating right back in April, I'm not diabetic either. I just want the ok to do some more strenuous stuff so I'm not found in the street at 6am clutching my chest....thanks again buddy


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Best wishes, Jim. Vent anytime, buddy []  ~Jim


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this Jim. It sounds like Steve has the right way to lose the weight, I have heard that the running isnt the best exercise to do unless you run with really really good shoes and not on hard surfaces. Its just to hard on the joints and cartilages. try to use your high school tracl or maybe a track in a park close by. this is really really important because if I remember correctly you are not a small man. A good buddy of mine who is rather large ran in poor shoes and on the sidewalk, roadway, and can now hardly walk. Best of luck on this Drs appointment We are all thinking and praying for ya. and ya can vent hear anytime, most of us are pretty good listeners........Andy


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 26, 2012)

Best of luck Jim. When my dad was 40 he suffered 2 strokes and then went into pretty severe heart failure. He never smoked, drank, or did anything unhealthy and probably weighed around 170 at the time. It blew me and the whole family away. That 8th grade year was very very unhappy for me. He got a heart transplant though, and over time his intellectual abilities were regained. He went from being unable to add together 50 and 100 to being the brilliant father I had known. His recovery was probably the most difficult thing he ever attempted, but he succeeded splendidly. I'm very lucky to have such a good person still playing an active part in my life. 

 Anyway, you are making the changes in diet and lifestyle you need to, and trying to let stupid stuff roll off your back like water on a duck will certainly help with blood pressure etc. You better stick around for at least several more decades Jim. []


----------



## Road Dog (Sep 26, 2012)

Changes in your life style may seem hard initially, but will seem routine after awhile. You'll find you don't really miss all the unhealthy things you might have done before. Stay focused and keep your eye on the target. I wish nothing but good things for you.


----------



## idigjars (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck and well wishes for improvements in your health.  Paul


----------



## surfaceone (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey Jim,

 Best of luck with this, sir. Sounds like you are taking all the right steps to deal with it.

 It's a good sign that you are seeking out the men in white coats, rather than the other way round.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey E,
 Best wishes for a speedy return to full health. Great advice by everybody. As far as the exercise goes, I've found that putting it into your routine works best. Set the time that works and go every morning (or evening etc.). Don't give yourself the option of skipping it because you don't feel like it. Once you start working out, everything will be fine. Half the battle is getting there and getting going. Once it fits into the routine, it will become well, routine. Hang in there buddy.


----------



## epackage (Sep 26, 2012)

I here you Bob, I used to get the best workout at work being in Commercial plumbing, but things are so bad work wise that I've become sedentary and kind of depressed because of the lack of work. All things that work against me, hopefully the doc tells me I can start working out so things change for the better... Having to wait until the 10th just adds to my stress level...


----------



## Dansalata (Sep 27, 2012)

JIM, all the best to you hope you turn out perfect...and i hear you on the work being slow i feel the same way as you do...such a important part of life to me..thanks for all the great posts .and i always enjoy your wisdom and comments..take care


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 27, 2012)

You'd have to check with your doctors, but for mild depression or problems that arise from not getting enough mental/physical stimulation I'd suggest taking St. John's Wort. Helps modulate sleep patterns too, in my experience, and it has mild but noticeable calming and anxiety (stress) reducing effects. Pretty awesome herb all-around.

 If you're worried about past liver damage or the extra strains exerted by the metabolization of harsh medications upon the liver, I'd suggest Milk Thistle extract. The silymarin is a potent antioxidant and general "liver protector" and although an outlying example, I read a case where a man who smoked and drank heavily for 30 or 40 years and who had stage 4 liver cancer was "cured" without surgery by taking very large daily doses of silymarin. Ended up dying of stomach cancer a few years later, but still...


----------



## glass man (Sep 28, 2012)

LOVE YOU JIM!!We will pray for you and please pray for us!!JAMIE


----------



## Bottles r LEET (Sep 29, 2012)

Hope you get better Jim! You contribute a lot to the forum.


----------



## Stardust (Oct 1, 2012)

Jim,
 I just sent some prayers up for you. Sorry about all you have been through. No one understands, untill they have been there. It sounds like you are moving in the right direction by making all the right changes... I admire strong people like you. Think POSITIVE and know many people here are thinking and care about you. [] star


----------



## epackage (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone, I really appreciate the words of encouragement.... Took a long walk today, probably not the best idea, but I want to do something before going back on the 10th...


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 1, 2012)

Long walks are good.. except off short piers .. you will be fine, Jim.. as long as you care about your health, there will be a way to maintain it, God willing..!


----------



## bobble (Oct 1, 2012)

You'll do fine Big E,just put you on Cobb Hill prayer list.Those little ol'ladys won't shut up 'till you're well again.


----------



## bostaurus (Oct 2, 2012)

We will be praying for ya Jim.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not sure if I chimed in or not but you know I'm thinking 'bout ya Jim. Feel better first and worry about work later. Either way, you're not alone in the wanting to get back to it. Eric


----------



## Headhunter2 (Oct 4, 2012)

I will pray for you today and all day on the 10th


----------

